
Show HN: Infinity School – Learning through making and discovery - calhat
https://www.infinityschool.co.uk/
======
bandrami
I did Montessori through 5th grade; sounds a lot like that. You just kind of
went from classroom to classroom as you wanted, and the teachers let you set
the topic and the pace you learned at. And I still solve quadratics in my head
by thinking of those blocks...

~~~
wastedhours
I was unaware of them until a few years ago, but in my previous job I always
came in as a kid (must've been 11/12) who clearly had some kind of disability
or difficulty was getting onto a Montessori bus with the biggest smile on his
face. Always dropped off as I was leaving work looking content - made me think
whatever they did there was a positive.

------
calhat
I created Infinity School to try to educate children in a more personalised
and creative way. Let me know what you think!

~~~
noelwelsh
I'm a potential customer. Both my kids go to school. My oldest complains he's
bored. I expect my youngest will do the same in a few years.

Things I noted:

There isn't much detail of what I get for the £s. What kind of materials? What
does the curriculum cover? Do I need to purchase additional materials, or
print stuff out, or what?

There isn't much background on how the materials are developed, or about who
has developed them. As someone with a mild interest in pedagogy I want to know
what "the latest advancements in education" means. Also, say who you are. Give
a nice background story about how you were frustrated with whatever it was
that drove you to create this. A personal connection is a good thing for this
sort of business at this stage.

Be careful how much you emphasise the home schooled crowd. They're quite small
and largely considered kooky by the mainstream.

BTW, I love the photo on the home page.

~~~
calhat
Great comments. I agree, definitely need to add more context and detail around
the curriculum and it's development. Thank you.

------
wilwade
@calhat

As someone who was homeschooled all but US 2nd grade and has homeschooled some
so far with the kids, a few notes.

1\. I know you are UK focused, but there is a large homeschool market in the
states, and most of the states (each differs) do not have curriculum
requirements. I suggest providing either a US site or US grades and USD
option.

2\. It was mentioned already, but please show an example lesson and even
better some of the organization in the curriculum.

3\. Video of kids interacting with the content would also be great.

4\. Completeness? Is this a supplement or complete curriculum?

Best of success to you!

------
invisible
I recently came across an idea that involves group based[0] learning in
students rather than the classical model. It's in a bunch of school districts
but I'm curious how it works in practice.

That we have many competing new forms of education is a great evolution in my
opinion and I had one of these experiments winds up causing a big impact.

0: [https://newtechnetwork.org/](https://newtechnetwork.org/)

------
WeaselNo7
Typo on the 'home education' page: "accross"

I think you REALLY don't want typos on a site about education! :D

~~~
calhat
Thank you!

~~~
timpark
Also 'recieve' -> 'receive' (front page)

~~~
calhat
Just spotted that one too, thank you

